# Squirrelmail end user issue - printing



## wiredgeorge (Mar 3, 2010)

2nd question regarding Squirrelmail end user issues. Any help much appreciated. Just moved my website from one hosting company to another. Squirrelmail webmail used to view, compose and print email. Squirrelmail has several planes called "frames" and on the old host, when I printed the text in the text plane, all text was printed. In this new Squirrelmail environment, when I print, it is more of a screen shot and only text viewable on the page displayed prints.

I use Firefox 3.6 to browse/print and have tried all print options and printing still is an issue. Is there any configuration I can do with Squirrelmail to change this so that printing prints all the text? 

Hope that explained what I am trying to ask. Thanks


----------

